# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Looking for a teacher who volunteers to...

## Крис из Антверпена

Привет:  
Perhaps it is asked too much   ::   but I am looking for a teacher, who is willing to volunteer on internet, here for example, who also would agree to correspond by e-mail,and by pm. She or he will need endless patience to explain me grammar, correct grammar errors and orthographical mistakes, I am just starting learning Russian,so I am starting from zero.I realize that this is an extremely demanding, time taking request, I only can honestly vow that I shall do my very best I possibly can manage.  
Enormously спасибо in advance for your goodwill and understanding.  
Крис.

----------


## Оля

> Enormously спасиб*о* in advance for your goodwill and understanding.

 You can easily ask any questions you want here, in the forum. We all are here to help you and we'll always be very glad to do it. 
You can ask here _ANY QUESTIONS_, really  ::

----------


## Крис из Антверпена

> Enormously спасиб*о* in advance for your goodwill and understanding.
> 			
> 		  You can easily ask any questions you want here, in the forum. We all are here to help you and we'll always be very glad to do it. 
> You can ask here _ANY QUESTIONS_, really

 Да , though I also am searching a teacher, because I only know 6 words   ::   
Пока-пока, 
Крис.

----------


## Крис из Антверпена

*Veeeeeeeeeeeery disappointing*, no one volunteering to *TEACH me* Russian   ::   ::   
Пока-пока, 
Крис.[/quote]

----------


## Крис из Антверпена

ARE YOU A TEACHER ?? BUT DON'T LIKE DOING IT HERE PUBLICLY OR BY PM ??  YOU CAN COME TO " MY SPACE " OF WINDOWS.LIVE.COM ,, YOU CAN SEND ME MESSAGES VIA THERE AND IF WANTED ON MY MSN MESSENGER, JUST ASK ME TO BE ADDED ( DON'T FORGET TO MENTION THAT YOU ARE FROM MASTER RUSSIAN AND CAN TEACH RUSSIAN TO ME.  http://Friend-of-Russians.spaces.live.com 
ПОКА-ПОКА, 
КРИС

----------


## Крис из Антверпена

Привет:   *   I do realize that it is a very busy occupation and asks much efforts and endless patience    But I do urgently need a native Russian, who has this capabilities and volunteer. I from my part do promise to do my very best   *     

> ARE YOU A TEACHER ?? BUT DON'T LIKE DOING IT HERE PUBLICLY OR BY PM ??  YOU CAN COME TO " MY SPACE " OF WINDOWS.LIVE.COM ,, YOU CAN SEND ME MESSAGES VIA THERE AND IF WANTED ON MY MSN MESSENGER, JUST ASK ME TO BE ADDED ( DON'T FORGET TO MENTION THAT YOU ARE FROM MASTER RUSSIAN AND CAN TEACH RUSSIAN TO ME.  http://Friend-of-Russians.spaces.live.com 
> ПОКА,
> КРИС

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Please contact me at g11-pp "at" inbox "dot" ru
where "at" is @ and "dot" is . 
We'll discuss your request.

----------


## Крис из Антверпена

Привет боб: 
                 What exactly do you mean by " We'll discuss your request." ?
Пока, 
Крис.   

> Please contact me at g11-pp "at" inbox "dot" ru
> where "at" is @ and "dot" is . 
> We'll discuss your request.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Привет боб: 
>                  What exactly do you mean by " We'll discuss your request." ?
> Пока, 
> Крис.

 I have sent a letter to your contact e-mail. Please check your mailbox.

----------

